# Possibly damaged HDMI port?



## hojo (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello.
So I was hooking my laptop to my Samsung HDTV using an HDMI cable (first time doing this). The TV has 2 HDMI ports, the 1st one is labeled "HDMI/DVI" and the 2nd is standard HDMI. Also, the output in my laptop is standard HDMI, not DVI.

So anyways, I hook it up at first and I didn't get any sound, googled a bit and figured I had to switch the Playback device, I do so and now I'm getting audio, I mess around for a bit and I unplug it, still not used to handling these cables so I just unplugged it while the TV was still On, probably a bad move.

A few hours later I decide to do a few more tests but now I don't get any sound at all, even though I get perfect video and the sound configuration shows that sound is supposedly playing through the TV. I try lots of stuff (resetting the laptop, turning off the TV, messing around with the config, etc.) and I can't get any sound, so I give up and try the 2nd HDMI port and I get sound instantly. 

So basically what I want to know if it is possible to damage ONLY the sound in an HDMI port? Or maybe the Laptop is just acting funky.

The TV is still under warranty, and I guess if necessary I can call tech support, but they're probably gonna take the TV away for a few weeks, so before that, I just wanted a 2nd opinion. I also don't have any other HDMI devices to test with, so this board was my only choice.

Thanks in advance.


----------

